# Downloadable rulers



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have gotten a couple of my kit buildings for my first layout put together without to much trouble so far. Only have 5 more to go. But the one I'm working on now is part of a kitbash kit and am needing to make some cuts at like 10'9" to scale. I have done it with mathmatics so far getting it pretty close. I stopped by my LHS looking for a scale ruler and he does not carry them but I found some down loadable ones online. I printed a couple off per the instructions given but am still wondering how accurate they might really be. Any thoughts on this as to how close they really might be?
I am ordering a metal scale ruler but until I get it just wondering.

Thanks


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, use math to check the as-printed ruler. That will answer your question. For example, if you have a 1:87 ruler (HO scale), then 50' (or 600") would be 6.9" in scale.

TJ


----------

